# Ear cropping



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

My pup is 7 weeks old. Im debating about getting his ears cropped. If i decide to do so, when can I do this?


----------



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

anybody out there?


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

I love the look of cropped ears, just got my dogs done 3 weeks ago.

I'd say between 10-14 weeks is the best time, although my dog was almost 19 weeks for the crop...


----------



## "bluMarquez" (Jan 18, 2009)

i had the same problem, deciding, i prefer croped........everyone else said uncroped, mainly because the pain my pup was gonna go through, thats what everyone said. when i picked him up he was wagging his tail, happy to see me.....didn't seem like he was in any pain, dropped him off in the morning and i picked him up the same day after work, i would say cropped.....maybe this pic can help u out a bit on deciding


----------



## "bluMarquez" (Jan 18, 2009)

before and after


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah I don't think it's as hard on them as ppl think.. Mine never acted any different after.. I love the way it makes them look and will do it to my next dog also.. the only down side is that it does (in some ppl's eyes) make them look meaner so some ppl that don't know the dog will not trust it as much... if that make scent..lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

anytime beofre 16 weeks is usually the norm. some vets dont crop after 16weeks becuase the procedure may undergo some difficulty at that age. i say THE SOONER THE BETTER!


----------



## dirt (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome...I used to live in milwaukee where i had my previous dogs ear cropped for 100 bucks. However now i live in Tucson and they want anywhere from 400-600 dollars!!! A little rediculous?? What did you guys pay? WOW by the way Vegas bound those came out nice!!


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

dirt said:


> Awesome...I used to live in milwaukee where i had my previous dogs ear cropped for 100 bucks. However now i live in Tucson and they want anywhere from 400-600 dollars!!! A little rediculous?? What did you guys pay? WOW by the way Vegas bound those came out nice!!


Thanks, I paid on the high end $500, I could have saved some money looking around, but time was getting tight, and It was close to my house and the Vet got me in fast...


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

Im with everyone else. I say go for it. My pup just recently finished up with his. They are standing nice and pretty now. haha
Before and After


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

What a cute little Ninja! Lol, his ears are lookin great man.


----------



## eddie b (Dec 30, 2008)

^ Aww thanks FPG! ^


----------



## rcanario23 (Mar 2, 2013)

vegasbound said:


> I love the look of cropped ears, just got my dogs done 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I'd say between 10-14 weeks is the best time, although my dog was almost 19 weeks for the crop...


your crop looks perfect, is there anyway you could email me a front shot of his head i recently just got my pits ears cropped and he has the same shape head as yours so i just want to get an idea what his will look like, my email is thank you


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

rcanario23 said:


> your crop looks perfect, is there anyway you could email me a front shot of his head i recently just got my pits ears cropped and he has the same shape head as yours so i just want to get an idea what his will look like, my email is thank you


this thread is several years old and i think the user u quoted is no longer an active member....


----------



## najee (Mar 6, 2014)

vegasbound said:


> I love the look of cropped ears, just got my dogs done 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I'd say between 10-14 weeks is the best time, although my dog was almost 19 weeks for the crop...


Can I ask were did go


----------

